# Filter out



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

My filter went out tonight and I can't get a new one until Friday at earliest. My question, how long can I go without a filter. It is a 35g tank with about 25 fish in it. Well under the limit. There is plenty of aeration, and if I have to I have a spare 10g filter as last resort until then. Will my tank be okay without a filter for a few days? Should I put that 10g filter in, or will I HAVE to get one earlier than then?


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

run the filter......put the air stone in... soime thing is better than nothing. Try and get to the store as soon as possible. 

What type of filter do you have.,...
Did you try and clean the impellor is the motor still running


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

The motor runs, but the fan inside doesn't want to spin. I cleaned it out several times but it still doesn't work. Like I had said, I can get one on Friday.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

you moght be able to just buy an inpellor...... also try and clean out the hole that int impellor gos into..... the thighs are magnetic.... and 9 times out of 10 when someone tells me the motot working but it not turning the impellor, If you wash everything out it works.........


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

I'll try it thanks.


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

I got the new filter, and fortunately did not lose any during the wait.


----------

